# '05 Altima with locked up e-brake



## corvairdoug (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello, 
A good friend of ours is very ill, in the hospital. He owns a 2005 Altima, manual transmission. His family asked that we go get his car, and bring it to our house to start it every few days , maybe drive it a little. 
I went over and it started right up. When I tried to move it, it won't budge. The rear wheels won't move at all. I engaged and disengaged the e-brake, but no good. His nephew came by before us, started it and possibly moved it. He apparently engaged the e-brake when he left. In the past, I've had 2 other cars that the e-brake locked up after it hadn't been used in years. I have a suspicion my friend never used his e-brake, and maybe his nephew using it might have locked it up. 
I'm pretty well experienced with car repairs, but I know almost nothing about the Altima. 
Can anyone here point me in a good direction please? The car is sitting in a blacktop parking lot, so I'm hoping to minimize time laying on the hot surface. I would rather find a fix, instead of cutting the cable or something drastic like that.
Any help or insight would be appreciated by my wife and I, and his family.
Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a second reply to your original post which for some strange reason disappeared from the "active" list. 

The parking brake shoes are probably rusted to the rotor from sitting in a fully engaged position for a very long time. Make sure the brake handle is fully released; jack up the rear of the car and check to make sure the brake cables are loose. Now follow the procedure in the picture:


----------



## corvairdoug (Jul 17, 2018)

it worked! THANKS!!


----------

